# Sights



## fkenyon (Apr 14, 2009)

I've put a couple of hundred rounds thru my new 17 and am having trouble shooting low. I'm having to split the front bead, if that makes sense. Any others have this prob? Should I order the rear sight set or the adj.rear sight?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How experienced a pistol shot are you?
If you are relatively inexperienced, the following remarks may be of some help.

If you're shooting low, it may be _you_ and not the gun.
Usually, improper trigger control and/or flinch will cause shots to go low-and-_left_ (for a right-handed person), but there are control issues which will also send shots low-and-center.
Also, the pistol's sights may be regulated for 25 yards, and if you're shooting a 9mm at seven yards, hitting low would be normal. (You'd hit high at 15 yards.)
Try shooting from a stable rest, or try letting someone with lots of pistol experience fire several shots. That should give you diagnostic information.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Without knowing the distance it's hard to say what's up. Glock's are a combat weapon and not a target weapon too so that float the sight stuff wont work.You said it's new and a new barrel can give odd groups till it's nice and deburred too. Did you clean and re-lube it prior to shooting? There's more questions but with Steve's I thought that be enough for now.


----------



## fkenyon (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. Gun and shooter seem to be adjusting to one another. Moved trigger finger more toward tip and that seems to have done the trick.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

fkenyon said:


> Thanks guys. Gun and shooter seem to be adjusting to one another. Moved trigger finger more toward tip and that seems to have done the trick.


Yup, I'm sure the handgun is undergoing some serious adjustments :anim_lol:

Heheh, just giving you a hard time. Welcome to the forum :mrgreen:


----------



## fkenyon (Apr 14, 2009)

Really? You have no idea how pursuasive I can be.


----------

